# Soil Test Fertilizer Rec Needed



## Cajun (Oct 22, 2020)

I need a recommendation on products and application rate to get my yard into shape. Below I have attached the soil test for my front and back yard and averaged the results to get the recommended ratio of 1-4-2. Any help on the best path would be appreciated. If I left anything out just let me know.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would not worry about N, you can get anywhere between 2-4lbs of N depending on your standard ie low input bs high input.

For potassium (K) you can get sulphate of potash (SOP) which has an analysis of 0-0-50 which means every 1lb of SOP has 0.5lbs of K so apply according to your recommendation

For phosphate (P), you ca look at something like TSP 0-46-0 which is 46% P so apply as needed

Read the soil remediation guidelines in the cool season section for an in depth read.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should also attempt to lower your pH with elemental sulfur, per the Soil Remediation Guide.


----------



## Mactex (Sep 29, 2020)

elemental Sulfur can be tricky as it stays around forever, if you go that route start with super low rates and retest, if you are using potable water ask your water department for a recent test and see what your pH is locally. Where you are located in Texas buffering the pH should be easy with ammonium sulfate or magnesium sulfate. Your ideal ratio of calcium to magnesium ppm should be about 5:1 and this sample shows 10:1. I am guessing the soil stays pretty tight, carbon would really help, as would increasing organic overall in the soil.

A&M is a great ag school and this looks like an Ag test-I would suggest getting a turf specific test with a saturated paste report so you can see what nutrients are actually available to the plant as opposed to potentially available.
https://loganlabs.com/

They do a great report


----------



## Mactex (Sep 29, 2020)

Joel Simmons with Earthworks does a seminar on the ratios and balancing nutrients:

http://www.earthworksturf.com/pdf/balancing_soil_nutrients.pdf

paste extract
http://www.earthworksturf.com/pdf/paste_extract.pdf


----------



## Cajun (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks everyone


----------

